# Severum tank mates



## KeepinFish (Nov 18, 2017)

I recently got a 1 1/2" severum and wanted to get some fish to bring him out of hiding. I was thinking about some Serpae tetras but am afraid of them ganging up on him and nipping at him. What do you think? Thanks for your time and have a great day!


----------



## KeepinFish (Nov 18, 2017)

18 views with no replies. Dead forums!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I wouldn't say that after only waiting a day... I'm sure someone with more experience with these fish will answer your question, just gotta be patient my friend.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

My severums have grown up with diamond tetras which aren't nippy


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Really need to know the tank size but if you're just looking for tetras any large bodied tetra should be fine


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have kept, and still have, Severum with similar tempered SA cichlids. Acaras are good mates. Oscars do well with Sevs, provided tankspace is available for all fish.


----------



## Sherbert20968 (Nov 27, 2017)

I have a red spotted golden severum in my 125G with oscars, firemouth, convicts, red devil and other cichlids. Mine all get along fine. May be due to the room they have and also they were all purchased/raised together.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fish are not like some other animals, raising them together doesn't make them get along. You don't have a lot of room with the type of fish you have stocked in a 125. They're obviously not mature yet because they would be killing each other if they were.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

As others have said, the size of the tank is an important factor. I have mine with uaru and geophagus redhead tapajos.


----------

